# New Microsoft MVP - Masterchiefxx17



## 2xg

Another new awarded MVP is in the house. Our very own Masterchiefxx17.

Congratulations Justin! A well deserved award! :flowers:

:dance:

Rayda


----------



## Old Rich

Well done!!!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Thanks guys! Truly an honor!

Does this mean I get that nifty badge under my avatar as well now? :grin:


----------



## Old Rich

I just added it!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

You're the best Rich! Thanks! :smile::flowers:


----------



## bassfisher6522

Well done Masterchiefxx17!!!!


----------



## SABL

Another well deserved MVP Award.......congratulations, Justin!!


----------



## 2xg

I bet you've added your own shiny MVP Badge as well!! :ermm: :laugh:


Old Rich said:


> I just added it!


----------



## oscer1

Congratulations


----------



## Wrench97

Nice work Chief.


----------



## joeten

Well done young man truly a deserved accolade.


----------



## jcgriff2

Congratulations, Justin!!


----------



## Basementgeek

Well done !

BG


----------



## Corday

Another feather in you cap and another stripe on your sleeve.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Thanks guys! Means a lot!


----------



## WereBo

Well done indeed Justin, many congratulations







.....


----------



## Old Rich

2xg said:


> I bet you've added your own shiny MVP Badge as well!! :ermm: :laugh:


I did! ! And it was fun doing it!


----------



## Deejay100six

Don't know how I missed this.

Congrats Chief and well done! :thumb:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Thanks Dave!!


----------



## SpywareDr

Awesome! Way to go. :smile:


----------



## greenbrucelee

well done.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Thanks!!


----------



## T_Rex

Congrats on the MS MVP!


----------



## Glaswegian

Many congratulations Justin - well done indeed!!


----------



## Wizmo

It seems I missed this one as well.

Congrats Chief! :thumb:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Thank you!!


----------



## Babbzzz

Hey Justin!!!

It was a long time coming my man! Congratulations! Great job with the work and the articles as well. Keep going!


----------



## Flight Sim Guy

Wow! About time! :thumb: Congratulations, the award is well-deserved. Great work on all you've done here; I'm sure you'll be getting it again.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Thank you to you both! :smile:


----------

